

Codesign.io is now #1 on ProductHunt - pavelk2
http://www.producthunt.com/tech/codesign-io

======
pavelk2
Codesign.io is a minimal project management tool for visual projects such as
web-sites, logos, presentations, photos or anything else that can be viewed as
an image. Codesign is a great tool for studios and agencies collaborating with
their clients. Codesign makes this collaboration clean, simple and well-
organized.

